# What do you do with the Coons?



## Neocon (Dec 28, 2010)

I have been trapping and killing coons out of my in-laws commercial building. I've killed four so far. I've just been throwing them in the dumpster. What can you do with a dead coon


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Dec 28, 2010)

Eat'em


----------



## meatseeker (Dec 28, 2010)

Brian Ratliff said:


> Eat'em



x2, thats what crock pots are for, meat falls off the bone,even the toothpick


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Dec 28, 2010)

sell'um  (just dont get caught) hahaha


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 28, 2010)

bigdaddyrabbit77 said:


> sell'um  (just dont get caught) hahaha



Nothing wrong with selling a whole coon for the pelt. Can't help what they do with it after they get the fur off.


----------



## Neocon (Dec 28, 2010)

These things are pretty nasty. I guess flea bitten/ mangy/ coons should have been in my description. I guess I need to find someone who wants em. I'm already getting paid to trap them.


----------



## lance swain (Dec 29, 2010)

i sell the meat for 15 dollars, have people call everday wanting some meat, you can find me allmost everynight skinning coons in the backyard


----------



## Shaun honea (Dec 29, 2010)

Where are you at I'd be happy to come get them and relocate them for you.Send me a pm


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm not saying its legal where you are or not but they are worth more alive than dead..I bet they are some coon hunters around you somewhere


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 30, 2010)

lance swain said:


> i sell the meat for 15 dollars, have people call everday wanting some meat, you can find me allmost everynight skinning coons in the backyard


So will you give me 5 dollars a coon unskinned?


----------



## lance swain (Dec 30, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> So will you give me 5 dollars a coon unskinned?



no, i dont mind cleaning them and gettin 15


----------



## lance swain (Dec 30, 2010)

oh i see what you were saying and im not looking to buy any just sell whatever i catch


----------



## ELIWAITS (Dec 31, 2010)

bigdaddyrabbit77 said:


> sell'um  (just dont get caught) hahaha



hey man how much yo coons is?


----------



## Branko (Jan 1, 2011)

Man, whats wrong with you thou shall not kill what thou plan not to use, dont kill em if you aint goin to do something with em, like eat em, tan the hide out,or give them to somebody that knows what to do with that ole bandit


----------



## GAcooner94 (Jan 1, 2011)

Branko said:


> Man, whats wrong with you thou shall not kill what thou plan not to use, dont kill em if you aint goin to do something with em, like eat em, tan the hide out,or give them to somebody that knows what to do with that ole bandit



coons are a VARMINT do you eat every rat or cochroach you kill?


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Jan 1, 2011)

GAcooner94 said:


> coons are a VARMINT do you eat every rat or cochroach you kill?



oohhh boy......


----------



## Coon Doggie (Jan 1, 2011)

Man at the CHINESE RESTUARANT takes all of ours.


----------



## holler tree (Jan 1, 2011)

GAcooner94 said:


> coons are a VARMINT do you eat every rat or cochroach you kill?



I cant believe that came from a coon hunter  . let me guess you shoot them and leave them under the tree when your done. coon is actually good and instead of wasting the animal why not give it to someone if your gonna kill it. there are plenty of people out there that will gladly take them off your hands.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 1, 2011)

So who wants some up around me? Im going on a killing streak starting next week.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 1, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> So who wants some up around me? Im going on a killing streak starting next week.


 You find someone and I'll join ya!


----------



## holler tree (Jan 1, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> So who wants some up around me? Im going on a killing streak starting next week.



careful or you might kill all your bucket coons with that walker then what you gonna do  ?? we all know what happens when you take the bucket away from a walker dog .


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 1, 2011)

Im coming to middle Ga and kill all yalls coon now that deer season is over I aint killin my bucket coons!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jan 1, 2011)

Where ya going to? Need to get my dog hunted up. I am bout to start killing some coon on the club I am getting out of. Lots of coon and only a few months til I get out. Come on down well do some killin.


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 2, 2011)

holler tree said:


> careful or you might kill all your bucket coons with that walker then what you gonna do  ?? we all know what happens when you take the bucket away from a walker dog .



We know!! Yall run out of excuses about why you lost the hunt!


----------



## holler tree (Jan 2, 2011)

thomas gose said:


> We know!! Yall run out of excuses about why you lost the hunt!



what hunt ? I dont have a dog good enough to put in a hunt .



GA DAWG said:


> Im coming to middle Ga and kill all yalls coon now that deer season is over I aint killin my bucket coons!



lol , I wish I could put a few buckets out but I tried that last yr and had another club member shooting coons off of them so that ended that.


----------



## willy57 (Jan 2, 2011)

i skin mine and sell them for 15 - 20 usualy 20.00 makes for good gas money more shells for 270


----------



## coondeddy (Jan 4, 2011)

kill them


----------



## c.broyles (Jan 9, 2011)

I take all mine to a guy down the road, he eats them.


----------



## Mac (Jan 4, 2012)

Don't think I am ready to eat a coon


----------

